# 2017 Audi TT RS Matrix OLED Lights and Powertrain Video



## alfred1976 (Oct 30, 2015)

2017 Audi TT RS Matrix OLED Lights







2017 Audi TT RS Powertrain Animation


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

The tail lights are a very nice evolutions from the originals. I wonder if the rest of the TTs will get these in 2018 or if they can be easily retrofitted.


----------

